# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  ورشة عمل مؤشر بلخياط ( المؤشر المميز )  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## MrHoMsI

السلام عليكم يا اخوان   الورشة هنا حتكون لتقديم الفرصة التي يعطينا اياها المؤشر بالاعتماد على مؤشرات أخرى معه وان شاء الله يكون دخولنا آمن بنسبة كبيرة ونحقق أرباح حتنصدم لما تشوفها من الآن ممكن اقول لك الصفقات الرابحة بالطريقة التي سندخل فيها تساوي 70% إلى 95% بالنسبة إلى اتقان المتداول للطريقة وسترى ان مئة نقطة ( + 100 ) يوميا اصبح موضوع سهل بالنسبة لك   الأسبوع الأول ياريت يكون ديمو  وانشاء الله من الأسبوع الثاني يكون حقيقي للعلم المؤشر مجرب من قبل وحقق أرباح ولكن محتاجين اسبوع حتى تبدأ الناس تتعود عليه وتتعلم كيفية استخدامه  ساقوم بشرح طريقة استخدامه بعد قليل هذه الطريقة اقوم باستخدامها منذ فترة ولكن ليس على الجميع الالتزام بها حيث ان البعض كان يعمل على هذا المؤشر وله طريقته الخاصة وياريت كل واحد يطرح طريقته هنا حنى نستفيد ونفيد ان شاء الله   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  تحياتي

----------


## وليد الحلو

متابعين يا غالى  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> السلام عليكم يا اخوان   الورشة هنا حتكون لتقديم الفرصة التي يعطينا اياها المؤشر بالاعتماد على مؤشرات أخرى معه وان شاء الله يكون دخولنا آمن بنسبة كبيرة ونحقق أرباح حتنصدم لما تشوفها من الآن ممكن اقول لك الصفقات الرابحة بالطريقة التي سندخل فيها تساوي 70% إلى 95% بالنسبة إلى اتقان المتداول للطريقة وسترى ان مئة نقطة ( + 100 ) يوميا اصبح موضوع سهل بالنسبة لك   الأسبوع الأول ياريت يكون ديمو  وانشاء الله من الأسبوع الثاني يكون حقيقي للعلم المؤشر مجرب من قبل وحقق أرباح ولكن محتاجين اسبوع حتى تبدأ الناس تتعود عليه وتتعلم كيفية استخدامه  ساقوم بشرح طريقة استخدامه بعد قليل هذه الطريقة اقوم باستخدامها منذ فترة ولكن ليس على الجميع الالتزام بها حيث ان البعض كان يعمل على هذا المؤشر وله طريقته الخاصة وياريت كل واحد يطرح طريقته هنا حنى نستفيد ونفيد ان شاء الله    تحياتي

 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  وان شاء الله يستفيد الجميع من العمل على هذا المؤشر  لأنه ناجح جداً جداً باذن الله تعالى

----------


## limestreamx

السلام عليكم   i know this is out of topic here. but i need ur help since i can't understand arabic. so i have to post this request randomly in hope u may somehow read it  mr HoMsI i need the SPRb indicator  fxsol.tpl. can u please post it here. please help me sir. May Allah bless u always. Amin ...

----------


## ابن الهيثم

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم بالنسبة لمؤشر بلخياط كنت قد حملت التامبلت  منذ فترة وحصلت عليه من بعض الأخوة , ولكني لاحظت اختلافاً كبيراً بين المؤشر الذي لدي وبين المؤشر الذي تكرمت أنت بإرفاقه يرجى إبداء الرأي التامبليت الذي بحوزتي موجود في المرفقات , وجزاك الله خير سلفاً  :Eh S(7):

----------


## MrHoMsI

> السلام عليكم   i know this is out of topic here. but i need ur help since i can't understand arabic. so i have to post this request randomly in hope u may somehow read it mr HoMsI i need the SPRb indicator  fxsol.tpl. can u please post it here. please help me sir. May Allah bless u always. Amin ...

 \ hello limestreamx the tpl i attached up is same fxsol.tpl  ( some indicators are added only ) and the same indi. with another name  -- same work done by two indi. we use a new one because first one is  expired -- feel free to contact me if you have any question

----------


## limestreamx

> \  hello limestreamx the tpl i attached up is same fxsol.tpl ( some indicators are added only ) and the same indi. with another name -- same work done by two indi. we use a new one because first one is expired -- feel free to contact me if you have any question

 Alhamdulillah thanks for ur reply. mr HoMsI  
do u mean the belkyat? i attach it already in my chart but i dont know how to use it.. :016: 
by the way my name is hisham im from malaysia. a newbie trader.  i have to translate all the arabic words in here with google to read it. hmm... why not ask brother Salam to give us the new one since the older version is expired. but this one indicator is really amazing. and im trading with it for last few week then today when i wanna start my trade it suddenly wont work  :EEK!:

----------


## بشير

بالتوفيق باذن الله
ومتابعه

----------


## مصطفى فارس

فى انتظارك يامستر حمص ,, بس ياترى برضة المؤشر دة محدود الصلاحية ولا مفتوح ؟؟

----------


## Love For Ever

يانتظار الشرح والتطبيق
بالتوفيق

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

اخواني الكرام شرح المؤشر بكل بساطة  كلما صعد الزوج يكون الخط الذي امامه مقاومة   آخر خط في الاعلى (الاحمر) هو اقوى مقاومة  يبدأ البيع عند الوصول للخط الاخضر الاعلى  وكلما هبط الزوج يكون الخط الذي امامه دعم  آخر خط في الاسفل (الاحمر) هو دعم قوي جدا  تبدأ الشراء في الخط الاخضر بالاسفل  ملاحظة الخط الابيض الذي في المنتصف  يعبر عن الترند   سواء هابط او صاعد وفقا لاتجاهه   آمل ان يكون الشرح واضحا

----------


## Al Safee

> اخواني الكرام شرح المؤشر بكل بساطة  كلما صعد الزوج يكون الخط الذي امامه مقاومة   آخر خط في الاعلى (الاحمر) هو اقوى مقاومة  يبدأ البيع عند الوصول للخط الاخضر الاعلى  وكلما هبط الزوج يكون الخط الذي امامه دعم  آخر خط في الاسفل (الاحمر) هو دعم قوي جدا  تبدأ الشراء في الخط الاخضر بالاسفل  ملاحظة الخط الابيض الذي في المنتصف  يعبر عن الترند   سواء هابط او صاعد وفقا لاتجاهه    آمل ان يكون الشرح واضحا

 بارك الله فيك أخي المحرر لدي سؤال ماهو الأسهم الظاهرة على الصورة

----------


## ابن الهيثم

> اخواني الكرام شرح المؤشر بكل بساطة  كلما صعد الزوج يكون الخط الذي امامه مقاومة   آخر خط في الاعلى (الاحمر) هو اقوى مقاومة  يبدأ البيع عند الوصول للخط الاخضر الاعلى  وكلما هبط الزوج يكون الخط الذي امامه دعم  آخر خط في الاسفل (الاحمر) هو دعم قوي جدا  تبدأ الشراء في الخط الاخضر بالاسفل  ملاحظة الخط الابيض الذي في المنتصف  يعبر عن الترند   سواء هابط او صاعد وفقا لاتجاهه    آمل ان يكون الشرح واضحا

 واضح جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## salam

مبروك الورشة ان شاء الله متابعها  و سأضع بعض الفرص ... 
تحياتي

----------


## عبدالناصر68

السلام عليكم
اخواني انا جديد في عالم الفوركس بعد ان قررت الهروب من الاسهم  
الملف حملته بس الباين فيه مشكلة  ارجو المساعدة 
كما ارجو منكم ارشادي الى مواقع للتعلم هذه التجارة  
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو عبدالله المسلم

*. هل المؤشر يعمل على فريم 5 دقايق كما رأيت في الشارت للاخ المحرر الصحفي*

----------


## عبدالجبار

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني انا جديد في عالم الفوركس بعد ان قررت الهروب من الاسهم  
> الملف حملته بس الباين فيه مشكلة ارجو المساعدة 
> كما ارجو منكم ارشادي الى مواقع للتعلم هذه التجارة  
> وبارك الله فيكم

 اخي المقوقس  :Icon26:  انت بالمكان المثالي لتعلم هذه التجارة وبدون مجاملة تجول في ارجاء هذه الجامعة وتعلم واسال ولكن حذاري من سارقي الاحلام وضعيفين العزيمة الذين اذا فشلوا في محاولاتهم الاولية انقلبوا على الناس محبطين منفرين وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

جزاك الله خير اخي الحمصي  في الحقيقة اني جربته خلال الأسبوع الماضي وهو رائع جداً ولكن يحتاج إلى 1- مؤشر آخر يدعم قرارك في البيع او الشراء وأنا أنصح بالمومنتم.   2- وانصح نكتفي بالقليل ونترك الطمع إلا إن كان توجه الترند والتحليل يدعم الصفقة.   3- واقترح مثلا نجعل شغلنا على فريم الـ 15 دقيقة مثلا ولا ندخل الصفقة الا في اتجاه الترند  الشروط هي : وجوب توافق الفريم الأكبر+المومنتم (فوق الـ100 للشراء والعكس للبيع)+ يستحسن توافق الفريم الأصفر أيضاً.   4- ويكون الهدف قبل الخط الأسود.  كانت هذي طريقتي و آراه مشجع جداً  بارك الله فيكم ووفقنا واياكم

----------


## عبدالناصر68

بارك الله فيك اخوي ابو عبد العزيز على ردك السريع والمثالي  
وسوف اقرأ ما استطعت قراءته ان شاء الله   
بالنسبة الملف الباين فيه مشكلة ما رضي يفتح عندي    
شووووووووووووو الحل ياترى

----------


## rec

> جزاك الله خير اخي الحمصي  في الحقيقة اني جربته خلال الأسبوع الماضي وهو رائع جداً ولكن يحتاج إلى 1- مؤشر آخر يدعم قرارك في البيع او الشراء وأنا أنصح بالمومنتم.   2- وانصح نكتفي بالقليل ونترك الطمع إلا إن كان توجه الترند والتحليل يدعم الصفقة.   3- واقترح مثلا نجعل شغلنا على فريم الـ 15 دقيقة مثلا ولا ندخل الصفقة الا في اتجاه الترند  الشروط هي : وجوب توافق الفريم الأكبر+المومنتم (فوق الـ100 للشراء والعكس للبيع)+ يستحسن توافق الفريم الأصفر أيضاً.   4- ويكون الهدف قبل الخط الأسود.  كانت هذي طريقتي و آراه مشجع جداً   بارك الله فيكم ووفقنا واياكم

  
تفكير منطقي وقد عملت علي ولكن عندما تقول أنه يجب الدخول للصفقة على شارت الـ 15 بشرط توافق التايم فريم الاكبر , هل تقصد , شارت النصف ساعة أم أي تايم فريم ,حيث ممكن مثلا أن يكون متوافق مع الويكلي وباقي التايم فريمات غير متوافقة , أرجو منك تحديد التايم فريم الأكبر والذي تراه الانسب , بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالجبار

الملف نزلته وشغال هل فكيت الضغط عنه ووضعت المؤشرات في ملف الانديكتور والتامبلت  في ملف التامبلت

----------


## limestreamx

:Drive1: Assalamualaikum to all brothers and sisters after doing some backtest on this new indic belkyat. i think it was less accurate then the first SRPb ##fxsol.tpl. but sadly it was expired. maybe brother Salam is kindly enough to give us SRPb with no expiry date for our benefit. i think this is the best forex system in all time. would have very usefull indicator to all of us. anyway i still hoping on the SRPb from our brother Salam. may Allah bless u all.. amin..

----------


## عبدالناصر68

انا اخوي حملت الملف   حيث كان حجمه 854 بايت 
 ولما فكيت الضغط عليه اعطاني ملف غير مقروء 
كأنه صلاحيته منتهية او ما شابه

----------


## jnene

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا شباب مرفق لكم مؤشر مفتوح الصلاحيه والمصدر والكود 
الرجاء من الأخوة الذين قاموا بأستعمال المؤشر التفضل بفحص هذه النسخه ولو كانت مطابقه وتفي بالغرض المطلوب منها .
فممكن لو يتفضل أحد الأخوة المبرمجين بقراءة النص الخاص بالمؤشر والتعديل عليه بحيث تكون نقاط الخول للبيع والشراء على شكل سهم (مثلا ) وتنبيه صوتي للأشارة أو حتى أكسبرت :Yikes3: 
يعنى يظبطوا الأمور بمعرفتهم وهذا ليس ببعيد عن شباب المنتدى  :013: 
تحياتي للجميع
المؤشر بالمرفقات

----------


## عبدالجبار

الاعدادات مختلفة والاعدادات الصحيحة موجودة على هذا الرابط :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42154.html  ومرفق المؤشر مع التامبلت وباقي فزعة خبراء البرمجة بالمنتدى وبالتوفيق

----------


## salam

> Assalamualaikum to all brothers and sisters after doing some backtest on this new indic belkyat. i think it was less accurate then the first SRPb ##fxsol.tpl. but sadly it was expired. maybe brother Salam is kindly enough to give us SRPb with no expiry date for our benefit. i think this is the best forex system in all time. would have very usefull indicator to all of us. anyway i still hoping on the SRPb from our brother Salam. may Allah bless u all.. amin..

 hello my freind 
i created a thread talking about this indicator and i said in my first post that i cant give the indicator to people coz its not mine and its for a freind and this freind told me that u cant give it to people and i respected that  without asking questions. 
after that i asked the administar here to close the thread coz my freind asked for money for this indicator and i didnt like that. 
so sorry i cant put the indicator of my freind to people here...also he made some changes to the indicator...and i think some indicators here are same to the one i have. 
sorry again 
regard

----------


## limestreamx

> hello my freind 
> i created a thread talking about this indicator and i said in my first post that i cant give the indicator to people coz its not mine and its for a freind and this freind told me that u cant give it to people and i respected that without asking questions. 
> after that i asked the administar here to close the thread coz my freind asked for money for this indicator and i didnt like that. 
> so sorry i cant put the indicator of my freind to people here...also he made some changes to the indicator...and i think some indicators here are same to the one i have. 
> sorry again 
> regard

 Assalamualaikum Brother Salam..
thats explain & clear something. so i wont ask it again. hmm making money with that indic.. that is his choice. well then we just use belkyat. even its not accurate enough but still its the same.  thanks Bro Salam. i will keep following this thread.   :Big Grin:

----------


## jnene

> الاعدادات مختلفة والاعدادات الصحيحة موجودة على هذا الرابط :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42154.html  ومرفق المؤشر مع التامبلت وباقي فزعة خبراء البرمجة بالمنتدى وبالتوفيق

 هلا والله فيك بو عبد العزيز
يا (بؤبؤ عيني ) أشكرك جزيلا على المؤشر وطريقة أعداداته لكن طلبي منك ومن الأخوان الي جربوا الشغل على المؤشر ان يتفقدوا المؤشر الذي قمت انا بأرفاقه بمشاركتي
لو كانوا نفس المؤشر (طبعا بعد تظبيط الأعدادات كما تفضلت حضرتك بمشاركتك) سيكون عندنا المؤشر المطلوب العمل عليه ولكن الفرق أن مؤشرك مقفل لا يمكن فتحه :Cry Smile:  أما مؤشرى فهو مفتوح الصلاحيه والكود  :Wink Smile: يعني يمكن التعديل عليه كما نريد  
فلو يتبرع أحد من الأخوة الي تعاملوا مع المؤشر أن يشوف فقط أذا في أي أختلاف بين المفتوح والمغلق ( الكود)
ملاحظه : المؤشر المفتوح الصلاحيه نقلته من المنتدى من أحد الأخوة 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## عبدالجبار

اهلين اخوي جنين  شف يابقبق عيني المؤشر المفتوح المصدر سويت اعداداته مثل المقفل وطلع مختلف عنه ولذلك ارفقت المؤشر المقفل اللي حطه اخونا البراق في نفس موضوع سلام السابق :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40664.html  وهو ارفقه بالمشاركة التالية :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/577909-60-post.html  والتالية:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/577952-69-post.html  والتالية:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/578021-76-post.html  واعتقد ان اي واحد من الاخوان اللي عندهم خلفية بالبرمجة يمكنه تعديل المؤشر المفتوح كما فعل اخونا جزاه الله خير وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Red Hat

أخي الحمصي موفق ياارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## MrHoMsI

> متابعين يا غالى   ودى و تقديرى

 اذا مشرفنا الغالي متابع انشاء الله الموضوع حيكون نار    

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  وان شاء الله يستفيد الجميع من العمل على هذا المؤشر   لأنه ناجح جداً جداً باذن الله تعالى

 ان شاء الله الموضوع في ميزان حسناتك لانه الفكرة كانت منك جزاك الله كل خير     

> بالتوفيق باذن الله
> ومتابعه

 منتظرين ابداعاتك   

> فى انتظارك يامستر حمص ,, بس ياترى برضة المؤشر دة محدود الصلاحية ولا مفتوح ؟؟

 المؤشر مفتوح الصلاحية  

> يانتظار الشرح والتطبيق
> بالتوفيق

 والله يا اخي اني احبك بدون ما اعرفك بعد مارأيت من شجاعة لك    

> اخواني الكرام شرح المؤشر بكل بساطة   كلما صعد الزوج يكون الخط الذي امامه مقاومة   آخر خط في الاعلى (الاحمر) هو اقوى مقاومة  يبدأ البيع عند الوصول للخط الاخضر الاعلى  وكلما هبط الزوج يكون الخط الذي امامه دعم  آخر خط في الاسفل (الاحمر) هو دعم قوي جدا  تبدأ الشراء في الخط الاخضر بالاسفل  ملاحظة الخط الابيض الذي في المنتصف  يعبر عن الترند   سواء هابط او صاعد وفقا لاتجاهه    آمل ان يكون الشرح واضحا

  مشكور اخوي على الشرح وفعلا هذه الفكرة العامة للمؤشر     

> مبروك الورشة ان شاء الله متابعها و سأضع بعض الفرص ... 
> تحياتي

 اهلا بصاحب المؤشر اكيد ضروري متابعتك

----------


## MrHoMsI

> *. هل المؤشر يعمل على فريم 5 دقايق كما رأيت في الشارت للاخ المحرر الصحفي*

 اخوي يعمل على كل الفريمات ولكن سنعمل على فريم الربع ساعة  

> اخي المقوقس  انت بالمكان المثالي لتعلم هذه التجارة وبدون مجاملة تجول في ارجاء هذه الجامعة وتعلم واسال ولكن حذاري من سارقي الاحلام وضعيفين العزيمة الذين اذا فشلوا في محاولاتهم الاولية انقلبوا على الناس محبطين منفرين وبالتوفيق

  :015:  :015:  :015:     

> جزاك الله خير اخي الحمصي  في الحقيقة اني جربته خلال الأسبوع الماضي وهو رائع جداً ولكن يحتاج إلى 1- مؤشر آخر يدعم قرارك في البيع او الشراء وأنا أنصح بالمومنتم.   2- وانصح نكتفي بالقليل ونترك الطمع إلا إن كان توجه الترند والتحليل يدعم الصفقة.   3- واقترح مثلا نجعل شغلنا على فريم الـ 15 دقيقة مثلا ولا ندخل الصفقة الا في اتجاه الترند  الشروط هي : وجوب توافق الفريم الأكبر+المومنتم (فوق الـ100 للشراء والعكس للبيع)+ يستحسن توافق الفريم الأصفر أيضاً.   4- ويكون الهدف قبل الخط الأسود.  كانت هذي طريقتي و آراه مشجع جداً   بارك الله فيكم ووفقنا واياكم

 مشكور اخوي على الطريقة وفعلا طريقة جميلة سنقوم باستخدامها اذا لم تعطي الطريقة التي سيتم اتباعها نتائج مرضية للجميع ( للعلم الطريقة التي ساضعها والله تحقق ان شاء الله فوق المئة نقطة يوميا بس تحتاج تركيز ولكن اكثر عيب لها هو محتاجة متابعة )    

> أخي الحمصي موفق ياارب

 تسلم اخوي راجا  ساقوم بشرح الطريقة المعتمدة بعد قليل ( خمس دقائق )

----------


## rec

> اخوي يعمل على كل الفريمات ولكن سنعمل على فريم الربع ساعة      مشكور اخوي على الطريقة وفعلا طريقة جميلة سنقوم باستخدامها اذا لم تعطي الطريقة التي سيتم اتباعها نتائج مرضية للجميع ( للعلم الطريقة التي ساضعها والله تحقق ان شاء الله فوق المئة نقطة يوميا بس تحتاج تركيز ولكن اكثر عيب لها هو محتاجة متابعة )    تسلم اخوي راجا  ساقوم بشرح الطريقة المعتمدة بعد قليل ( خمس دقائق )

  
متابعينك , بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## MrHoMsI

الفريم المتبع : 15 دقيقة  الأزواج : سبعة أزواج  المجنون - الباوند دولار - اليورو ين - اليورو دولار USD/CAD - USD/CHF- AUD/USD  الدخول سيكون عن تحقق الشروط التالية : - البيع : 1- الترند الحالي نزول - اذا لم يكن الترند الحالي نزول يجب ان يكون ترند الساعة نزول 2 -وصول السعر لاحد الخطوط اما الحمراء او الخضراء او البرتقالي 3 -عند وصوله حدوث دايفرجنس يدعم البيع ( هذه اهم خطوة حيث ان الدايفرجنس قد حدث بسبب ان السعر قد اوجد مقاومة عند احد الخطوط  وسيرتد منها ) 4 - دخول ستوتاك منطقة تشبع بيع ( غير ضروري جدا )  الشراء عكس الشروط  طريقة الدخول : 1- الدخول بعقدين  2 - العقد الاول هدفه الخط الاول كما ساشرح تحت وعند تحقيق هذا الهدف يحرك الوقف لمنطة الدخول زائد ربح نقطة 3- العقد الثاني هدفه الخط الثاني يحرك الستوب لمنطقة الدخول عند تحقيق هدف العقد الأول  الأهداف :  مثلا حدث الدايفرجنس عند الخط الأخضر فالهدف الأول الخط البرتقالي والهدف الثاني الخط الأسود اي الخطين التالين هما الأهداف والأهداف تحدد فور الدخول بالصفقة وليس ننتظر لمس السعر للخط بل يحدد الهدف مع افتتاح الصفقة  الستوب : الخط الذي فوق خط الدخول + السبريد    :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  تحياتي  ثواني واضع بعض الأمثلة

----------


## MrHoMsI

الفرصتين الأوائل على الباوند ين  السبب عكس الترند الحالي وترند الساعة  الفرصة الصحيحة تحقق الشروط للبيع  الباوند دولار فرص صحيحة بالرغم من عكس الترند الحالي ولكن مع ترند الساعة

----------


## MrHoMsI

شرط هام جدا : في حالة البيع يجب وجود السعر فوق الخط الأسود وفي حالة الشراء يجب وجوده تحت الخط الأسود

----------


## MrHoMsI

فرصتين للمتابعة  
الدخول الأول كان من 0.9276
الهدف الأول 0.9246
الستوب 0.93010

----------


## MrHoMsI

الدخول 1.0380
الهدف الأول 1.0360
الستوب 1.0405

----------


## MrHoMsI

> فرصتين للمتابعة  
> الدخول الأول كان من 0.9276
> الهدف الأول 0.9246
> الستوب 0.93010

 آسفين خطأ الهدف الأول 0.9256

----------


## MrHoMsI

الهدف الثاني  1.09340
الهدف الثاني 0.9225

----------


## MrHoMsI

لمن يتابع ياريت ينزل فرصة اذا وجد الشروط تحققت والله لانه ماحقدر انزل فرص لانشغالي وعدم جلوسي سوى بليل على النت   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  تحياتي

----------


## متفائل محبوب

لم اجد فرصة صحيحه الا على النيوزلندي دولار  مع انه ليس من ضمن الازواج المتعامل عليها الفرصة بيع من السعر الحالي  على الربع ساعه مرفق الشارت

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> بارك الله فيك أخي المحرر لدي سؤال ماهو الأسهم الظاهرة على الصورة

 الاسهم هذه لمؤشر adx  وهي اشارات دخول وخروج

----------


## mahmoud123456

مساء الخير جميعا و انشاء الله موفقين و انا  متابع معكم مؤشر بالخياط  بس المشكلة انو صار عندي اكثر من مؤشر و لا اعلم اي من هذه المؤشرات المعتمد و ذو صلاحية مفتوحه :016:

----------


## braveheart

مبروكة الورشة و الله معك يا مر. حمصي
وبالفعل كنت متابع مع الاخ سلام في موضوعه و مؤشره المميز
(صحيح لو صديقك يريد فلوس مقابل المؤشر يس كان يستاهل صراحة)
ان شاء الله هذا المؤشر لا يعيد رسم الخطوط و يتحرك يعني نبيع من خط و نتفاجئ بعد قليل انه تحرك و نقطة بيعنا كانت خاطئة
متابعين و ربنا يوفق

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> تفكير منطقي وقد عملت علي ولكن عندما تقول أنه يجب الدخول للصفقة على شارت الـ 15 بشرط توافق التايم فريم الاكبر , هل تقصد , شارت النصف ساعة أم أي تايم فريم ,حيث ممكن مثلا أن يكون متوافق مع الويكلي وباقي التايم فريمات غير متوافقة , أرجو منك تحديد التايم فريم الأكبر والذي تراه الانسب , بارك الله فيك

 إن كان راح اشتغل على الربع ساعة (وهو اللي كنت أعمله) فيهمني كثيراً فريم النصف ساعة.  ولكن لو توافقت كل الفريمات (من الدقيقة إلى الأربع ساعات) فهذا يقوي نسبة نجاح الصفقة بإذن الله.  فيه ملحوظات هامة جدا اقرأها جيدا (وهي واضحة إن شاء الله):  1- نبيع من الخط الأخضر (والأفضل من الأحمر) في حال كان الترند نازل (الخط الأسود في نزول) وعكسه الشراء. وننتبه (لأمان الصفقة) لا نبيع من الخط الأحمر العلوي أو الأخضر العلوي في حال كان الترند (الخط الأسود) في صعود. كذلك ننتبه لنفس الملاحظة في حال الشراء.  2- في حال قررنا أن نبيع مثلا ننظر للفريمات الأخرى وخصوصا الكبيرة واحد وراء الثاني وننتبه ان السعر لم يصل لمرحلة تشبع بيع على الفريم الأكبر (وهذا لأمان الصفقة) . فمثلا كان الترند هابط (الخط الأسود نازل) وكان السعر عند الخط الأخضر العلوي وكان المومنتم تحت الـ 100 فقبل ان نتخذ قرار البيع يجب أن نلاحظ الفريمات الأكبر (و حتى الأصغر) فقد يكون السعر عند الخط البرتقالي الآخر (السفلي) أي انتهى هدف البيع على الفريم الأكبر وبالتالي قد يكون دخولنا غير صحيح.  أرجو قراءة الملاحظات السابقة حبة حبة وهي مفهومة إن شاء الله.    ملاحظة هامة/ اعتذر للأخ الحمصي عن هذه المداخلة ولكني حبيت اوضح لمن استفسر واعطيه أمور قد تفيده من واقع تجربي البسيطة جدا. اكرر اعتذاري وأرجو الالتزام بطريقة الأخ الحمصي هنا في هذا الموضوع. ولكم الشكر جميعا.

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> إن كان راح اشتغل على الربع ساعة (وهو اللي كنت أعمله) فيهمني كثيراً فريم النصف ساعة.  ولكن لو توافقت كل الفريمات (من الدقيقة إلى الأربع ساعات) فهذا يقوي نسبة نجاح الصفقة بإذن الله.  فيه ملحوظات هامة جدا اقرأها جيدا (وهي واضحة إن شاء الله):  1- نبيع من الخط الأخضر (والأفضل من الأحمر) في حال كان الترند نازل (الخط الأسود في نزول) وعكسه الشراء. وننتبه (لأمان الصفقة) لا نبيع من الخط الأحمر العلوي أو الأخضر العلوي في حال كان الترند (الخط الأسود) في صعود. كذلك ننتبه لنفس الملاحظة في حال الشراء.  2- في حال قررنا أن نبيع مثلا ننظر للفريمات الأخرى وخصوصا الكبيرة واحد وراء الثاني وننتبه ان السعر لم يصل لمرحلة تشبع بيع على الفريم الأكبر (وهذا لأمان الصفقة) . فمثلا كان الترند هابط (الخط الأسود نازل) وكان السعر عند الخط الأخضر العلوي وكان المومنتم تحت الـ 100 فقبل ان نتخذ قرار البيع يجب أن نلاحظ الفريمات الأكبر (و حتى الأصغر) فقد يكون السعر عند الخط البرتقالي الآخر (السفلي) أي انتهى هدف البيع على الفريم الأكبر وبالتالي قد يكون دخولنا غير صحيح.  أرجو قراءة الملاحظات السابقة حبة حبة وهي مفهومة إن شاء الله.     ملاحظة هامة/ اعتذر للأخ الحمصي عن هذه المداخلة ولكني حبيت اوضح لمن استفسر واعطيه أمور قد تفيده من واقع تجربي البسيطة جدا. اكرر اعتذاري وأرجو الالتزام بطريقة الأخ الحمصي هنا في هذا الموضوع. ولكم الشكر جميعا.

 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على المداخلة الرائعة

----------


## MrHoMsI

> إن كان راح اشتغل على الربع ساعة (وهو اللي كنت أعمله) فيهمني كثيراً فريم النصف ساعة.  ولكن لو توافقت كل الفريمات (من الدقيقة إلى الأربع ساعات) فهذا يقوي نسبة نجاح الصفقة بإذن الله.  فيه ملحوظات هامة جدا اقرأها جيدا (وهي واضحة إن شاء الله):  1- نبيع من الخط الأخضر (والأفضل من الأحمر) في حال كان الترند نازل (الخط الأسود في نزول) وعكسه الشراء. وننتبه (لأمان الصفقة) لا نبيع من الخط الأحمر العلوي أو الأخضر العلوي في حال كان الترند (الخط الأسود) في صعود. كذلك ننتبه لنفس الملاحظة في حال الشراء.  2- في حال قررنا أن نبيع مثلا ننظر للفريمات الأخرى وخصوصا الكبيرة واحد وراء الثاني وننتبه ان السعر لم يصل لمرحلة تشبع بيع على الفريم الأكبر (وهذا لأمان الصفقة) . فمثلا كان الترند هابط (الخط الأسود نازل) وكان السعر عند الخط الأخضر العلوي وكان المومنتم تحت الـ 100 فقبل ان نتخذ قرار البيع يجب أن نلاحظ الفريمات الأكبر (و حتى الأصغر) فقد يكون السعر عند الخط البرتقالي الآخر (السفلي) أي انتهى هدف البيع على الفريم الأكبر وبالتالي قد يكون دخولنا غير صحيح.  أرجو قراءة الملاحظات السابقة حبة حبة وهي مفهومة إن شاء الله.     ملاحظة هامة/ اعتذر للأخ الحمصي عن هذه المداخلة ولكني حبيت اوضح لمن استفسر واعطيه أمور قد تفيده من واقع تجربي البسيطة جدا. اكرر اعتذاري وأرجو الالتزام بطريقة الأخ الحمصي هنا في هذا الموضوع. ولكم الشكر جميعا.

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:   أخوي سيتم تجريب الطريقة لمدة أسبوعين وإنشاء الله إذا ما وجدنا النتائج مرضية نستخدم طريقتك

----------


## madro

> ولكن لو توافقت كل الفريمات (من الدقيقة إلى الأربع ساعات)  فهذا يقوي نسبة نجاح الصفقة بإذن الله.  2- في حال قررنا أن نبيع مثلا  ننظر للفريمات الأخرى وخصوصا الكبيرة واحد وراء الثاني  وننتبه ان السعر لم يصل لمرحلة تشبع بيع على الفريم الأكبر (وهذا لأمان الصفقة) .    فقبل ان نتخذ قرار البيع يجب أن نلاحظ الفريمات الأكبر (و حتى الأصغر)  فقد يكون السعر عند الخط البرتقالي الآخر (السفلي) أي انتهى هدف البيع على الفريم الأكبر  وبالتالي قد يكون دخولنا غير صحيح.  أرجو قراءة الملاحظات السابقة حبة حبة وهي مفهومة إن شاء الله.

 الأخ الحبيب أبو سعيد:  ماذا تقصد بتوافق الفريمات هل عدم التوافق يخص مؤشرات الفلترة ؟ أم أن المؤشر الأساسي يعطي قراءات مختلفة بتغيير الفريم ؟!!!  اذا كان المؤشر الأساسي هو المتغير فهناك خلل ما في اعداداته  وبحاجة لضبط وبعض اللمسات الفنية  :Asvc:  فمن المفروض أن يعطي نفس التقاطع على كل الفريمات  تحيتي ومحبتي

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> الأخ الحبيب أبو سعيد:   ماذا تقصد بتوافق الفريمات هل عدم التوافق يخص مؤشرات الفلترة ؟ أم أن المؤشر الأساسي يعطي قراءات مختلفة بتغيير الفريم ؟!!!  اذا كان المؤشر الأساسي هو المتغير فهناك خلل ما في اعداداته وبحاجة لضبط وبعض اللمسات الفنية  فمن المفروض أن يعطي نفس التقاطع على كل الفريمات  تحيتي ومحبتي

    أخي الحبيب مادرو   أقصد بتوافق الفريمات أي أن المؤشر على فريم الربع ساعة (فريم المتاجرة مثلا) إذا كان صاعداً فيجب أن يكون صاعدا كذلك على فريم النصف ساعة ويفضل أن يكون صاعدا على فريم الخمس دقائق (وكل ذلك يتضح من شكل المؤشر = الخط الأسود الذي في الوسط) . إذن، لو كانت كل الفريمات في ترند صاعد من أدناها وحتى أعلاها ودخلنا من الخط الأخضر فإن الصفقة بإذن الله تكون ناجحة ولن يعكس السعر كثيراً بإذن الله.  وبالنسبة لمؤشرات الفلترة فأنا استخدمت المومنتم بإعدادين (9 و 2) وهذه الطريقة استفدتها من طريقة الأخ محمود حسن في الاستراتيجة التي اسماها (1 : 4) فمثلا في حال البيع (وعكسها الشراء طبعا) أعمل ما يلي:  1- الفريم هو الربع ساعة 2- يكون الترند هابط = الخط الأسود الذي في وسط المؤشر نازل 3- السعر مثلا عند الخط العلوي الأخضر أو بين الأخضر والأحمر (والأروع لو كان عند الأحمر). ويمكن أيضا الدخول عند الخط البرتقالي ولكن بحذر. 4- عندها انظر للفريمات الأكبر (النصف ساعة أهم شيء) وأتأكد أن فريم النصف ساعة هابط أيضا على نفس المؤشر. 5- أتأكد من الفريم الأصغر وأنه أيضا هابط (لا يهم كثيرا) وإن لم يكن هابط فيكون السعر على هذا الفريم فوق الخط الأسود (لأني راح أبيع) وإن لم يكن على الفريم الصغير فوق الأسود فإني انتظر قليلا فقد ادخل بسعر أفضل. أو يمكن أن اتغاضى عن حالة السعر على فريم الخمس دقائق في حال موافقة المومنتم كما سيأتي بيانه في النقطة السابعة . 6- أيضا أتأكد من الفريم الأكبر (النصف ساعة وكذلك الساعة) وأن السعر لا يتواجد عند الخط البرتقالي الأسفل (أنا اتكلم عن حالة البيع وعكسها الشراء) لأنه لو كان عند الخط البرتقالي فأخشى أن يكون على ذلك الفريم (الكبير) قد تشبع البيع وبالتالي يعكس معي السعر ويخالف دخولي أو يتأخر تحقق هدفي في البيع. 7- نأتي للمومنتم الآن ,,,, على الربع الساعة يكفيني أن ألاحظ أن المومنتم (2) نزل تحت الـ100 وأن مومنتم 9 شكله في اتجاه نازل فحينها انظر لفريم الخمس دقائق وأتأكد أن مومنتم (9) نزل تحت المائة أيضاً,,, عندها ادخل بيع (يفضل اغلاق شمعة الخمس دقائق). 8- في العادة أجعل الهدف فوق الخط الأسود (أقرب خط أسود سواء على فريم الربع ساعة او الأكبر منه).  هذه طريقتي التي جربتها إلى الآن وقد يكون فيها خلل وانتظر التوجيه من الجميع  واعتذر والله من الأخ العزيز الحمصي ولكني رأيت أن اجيب على أسئلة الشباب وإن كان الموضوع ليس لي فأكرر اعتذاري والله ولا تؤاخذني بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالناصر68

اخوي بو عبد العزيز 
تصور حتى الملفات اللي انت واضعها ما تفتح عندي 
بالله عليكم شو الحل علما باني احمل تمام ويظهر عندي الملف المضغوط بس لما افكه يطلع لي ملف عير مقروء كانه تالف  
ارجو المساعدة يا خواني

----------


## 4x1y

حسب علمي هناك محاولات عدة من خبراء البرمجة للوصول لمؤشر بلخياط دون جدوى. للاهمية لا تحكم على المؤشر من خلال الشكل فقط.  على العموم الله يسهل

----------


## Al Safee

> اخوي بو عبد العزيز 
> تصور حتى الملفات اللي انت واضعها ما تفتح عندي 
> بالله عليكم شو الحل علما باني احمل تمام ويظهر عندي الملف المضغوط بس لما افكه يطلع لي ملف عير مقروء كانه تالف  
> ارجو المساعدة يا خواني

   أخي الكريم الملفات مافيهم شيئ واحدة منهم قالب ( تمبليت ) والآخر المؤشر  ضع التمبليت في المكان المخصص له C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates إذا كان البرنامج لديك ألتريد مثلا والمؤشر ضعه على هذا المسار  C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators    أقفل البرنامج ومن ثم أعد تشغيله على الشارت إضغط على يمين الماوس ومن ثم templet  أي القالب سترى القالب موجودا إنتهى الأمر     :Eh S(7):

----------


## madro

> أخي الحبيب مادرو   أقصد بتوافق الفريمات أي أن المؤشر على فريم الربع ساعة (فريم المتاجرة مثلا) إذا كان صاعداً فيجب أن يكون صاعدا كذلك على فريم النصف ساعة ويفضل أن يكون صاعدا على فريم الخمس دقائق (وكل ذلك يتضح من شكل المؤشر = الخط الأسود الذي في الوسط) . إذن، لو كانت كل الفريمات في ترند صاعد من أدناها وحتى أعلاها ودخلنا من الخط الأخضر فإن الصفقة بإذن الله تكون ناجحة ولن يعكس السعر كثيراً بإذن الله.
> [/center]

   شرحك للطريقة رااائع جزاك الله كل خير لكن .. مافهمته أن المؤشر الأساسي متغير حسب الفريمات وماقصدته من مشاركتي السابقة  أنه في هذه الحالة يكون هناك خلل في اعداداته فالمفروض أن يعطي اشارات واحدة على جميع الفريمات  أرجو ارفاق التمبلت والمؤشر الذي تستخدمه لمحاولة ضبط اعداداته ليعطي اشارات ثابتة على الفريمات المختلفة  تحيتي ومحبتي

----------


## مصطفى فارس

ياريت بجد يامادرو تضع لماساتك الفنية السحرية لو فى خطاء او شئ فى المؤشر ,, وفى الانتظار ياغالى . بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

الفترة التجربية للمؤشر انتهت  هل بالامكان ان يعطينا احد نفس المؤشر  ولكن مفتوح الصلاحية

----------


## mahmoud123456

اخي المحرر الصحفي ارسلت لك على الخاص ارجوا منك الاطلاع على الرسالة   
تقبل ودي :Good:

----------


## RAS-MAL

السلام عليكم 
نفس الطلب ممكن ادا فيه احد عنده نفس المؤشر مفتوح الصلاحيه وجزاه الله خيراً

----------


## Al-Muhairi

انا ارسلت رساله خاصه لمستر حمصي من ايام استفسر عن المؤشر والظاهر انه مش موجود :016:

----------


## t.analysis

> الفترة التجربية للمؤشر انتهت  هل بالامكان ان يعطينا احد نفس المؤشر   ولكن مفتوح الصلاحية

   للرفع  او اسمه باللغة الانكليزية

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> للرفع  او اسمه باللغة الانكليزية

  هذا اسم الموشر ksa_progrssive.ex4  ودي وتقديري

----------


## xxmanx_007

المؤشر في المرفقات  :Eh S(7): 
المفقات لاتعمل لكنك سوف تجده* هنا*

----------


## t.analysis

> المؤشر في المرفقات 
> المفقات لاتعمل لكنك سوف تجده* هنا*

 ايضا منتهي الصلاحية  بارك الله فيك

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

نتمنى ان نجد المؤشر

----------


## xxmanx_007

أخي هذا مؤشر مشابه له أو هو لست متأكد الأن لأني لسه منزله  :016:

----------


## rec

> أخي هذا مؤشر مشابه له أو هو لست متأكد الأن لأني لسه منزله

 هذا ليس نفس المؤشر , حيث أنه لا يعمل على غير فريم الساعة , نرجو من الأخ البراق الذي قام مشكورا سابقا بتنزيل المؤشر أن يتفضل علينا ويرفق نسخة مفتوحة الصلاحية .

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> أخي هذا مؤشر مشابه له أو هو لست متأكد الأن لأني لسه منزله

 للأسف ما ارفقته يصلح للفريمات الكبيرة فقط

----------


## عبدالجبار

وش رايك يالمحرر الصحفي يصلح هذا المؤشر ( اذا عجبك المؤشرالتسليم والاستلام بيامال الشام بعد عشاء فاااخر وماعلى الكريم تشرط )

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> وش رايك يالمحرر الصحفي يصلح هذا المؤشر ( اذا عجبك المؤشرالتسليم والاستلام بيامال الشام بعد عشاء فاااخر وماعلى الكريم تشرط )

   جزاك الله خير  يامال الشام ...انت قنوع ياعم  انا قلت مطعم هندي - ايطالي- مكسيكي - .....  وكبار الشخصيات مثلك لابد يكون معهم مرافق مثلي اذا اتفقتوا ....رساله على الخاص الله يعافيك :012:    ودي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم   ودي وتقديري

----------


## عبدالجبار

يامال الغنيمة انت والله المؤشر وجدته بالصدفه في منتدى اجنبي وفرحت  :18: لاني ادري الشباب يبونه وان شاء الله يكون هو وفي انتظار رائ من جربوا المؤشر لايف لاني بصراحه ماقد اشتغلت عليه ذاك الشغل انا اتبع الطرق السريه ( موفنج 55 والترند المكسور بالعمل على الحقيقي ) وفي انتظار المحرر الصحفي ويامال الشام فيه الخير والبركه ولابد من وجودكم المبارك  :Big Grin:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> يامال الغنيمة انت والله المؤشر وجدته بالصدفه في منتدى اجنبي وفرحت لاني ادري الشباب يبونه وان شاء الله يكون هو وفي انتظار رائ من جربوا المؤشر لايف لاني بصراحه ماقد اشتغلت عليه ذاك الشغل انا اتبع الطرق السريه ( موفنج 55 والترند المكسور بالعمل على الحقيقي ) وفي انتظار المحرر الصحفي ويامال الشام فيه الخير والبركه ولابد من وجودكم المبارك

 المؤشر صحيح  تسلم ياقمر   العشاء برد وينك  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

جزاك الله خير يا عبد الجبار ورزقك الله من حيث لا تحتسب    :Eh S(7):  
مؤشررررررر قوووووى جدااااااا جدااااااااا   :Eh S(7):  
على فكرة توقيعك من ذهب ولو يتبعه المبتدئين ان شاء الله لن يرو خسائر    :18:

----------


## mohnuh

طيب ممكن بس شوية شرح يا عبد الجبار

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

لو سمحت كان في حد من الاخوة عمل مشاركه بالاعدادات  للمؤشر ممكن ارسالها مرة اخرى

----------


## الزلزال

> السلام عليكم يا اخوان   الورشة هنا حتكون لتقديم الفرصة التي يعطينا اياها المؤشر بالاعتماد على مؤشرات أخرى معه وان شاء الله يكون دخولنا آمن بنسبة كبيرة ونحقق أرباح حتنصدم لما تشوفها من الآن ممكن اقول لك الصفقات الرابحة بالطريقة التي سندخل فيها تساوي 70% إلى 95% بالنسبة إلى اتقان المتداول للطريقة وسترى ان مئة نقطة ( + 100 ) يوميا اصبح موضوع سهل بالنسبة لك   الأسبوع الأول ياريت يكون ديمو  وانشاء الله من الأسبوع الثاني يكون حقيقي للعلم المؤشر مجرب من قبل وحقق أرباح ولكن محتاجين اسبوع حتى تبدأ الناس تتعود عليه وتتعلم كيفية استخدامه  ساقوم بشرح طريقة استخدامه بعد قليل هذه الطريقة اقوم باستخدامها منذ فترة ولكن ليس على الجميع الالتزام بها حيث ان البعض كان يعمل على هذا المؤشر وله طريقته الخاصة وياريت كل واحد يطرح طريقته هنا حنى نستفيد ونفيد ان شاء الله    تحياتي

 --------------------الله يبارك فيك هذا المؤشيرات الي انا بتجلا عليها...يا ريت تنزلينا كميه منها والله يوفقك :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالجبار

> لو سمحت كان في حد من الاخوة عمل مشاركه بالاعدادات للمؤشر ممكن ارسالها مرة اخرى

   تفضل هذه الاعدادات اخي الحبيب مع ملاحظة ان الخانه الاولى بالاعدادات للمؤشر الجديد لاتتغيرمثل القديم يعني خليها على حالها    https://forum.arabictrader.com/605247-7-post.html

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أسأل الله أن يجزاك الجنة يا عبدالجبار  اعتقتنا من الاحتكار وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالجبار

> أسأل الله أن يجزاك الجنة يا عبدالجبار    اعتقتنا من الاحتكار وفقك الله

 اللهم آمين انا وانت وجميع المسلمين ويظلنا تحت ظلة يوم لا ظل الا ظله اللهم آمين برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين.  والله اخي الكريم اعجب ممن يحتكر هل يخاف ان ينقص رزقه ام يحسد الناس بزيادة ارزاقهم سبحان الله مايدري ان المكتوب له لايتجاوزه والا انا ماسويت شئ لقيت هالمؤشر في منتدى اجنبي ولاتتصور كم فرحت بعد ان اعددت الاعدادات له بانه مطابق للمؤشر السابق وجيت طيران لمنتداي الحبيب ابشر به اخواني لاني ادري انهم يبونه والحمدلله اولا واخيرا وعساكم للفلاح جميعا وربنا يوفقنا كلنا لخدمة بعض وجزاك الله خير على دعواتك الطيبة

----------


## فتى هوازن

> تفضل هذه الاعدادات اخي الحبيب مع ملاحظة ان الخانه الاولى بالاعدادات للمؤشر الجديد لاتتغيرمثل القديم يعني خليها على حالها    https://forum.arabictrader.com/605247-7-post.html

  هذه الاعدادات غير صحيحه لؤشر بلخياط  اما اذا كان هناك استراتجية معينه  هذا شي اخر 
 وضع احد الاعضاء في منتدى اجنبي اعدادت خاصه لؤشر  ابلخياط نفسه تختلف كثيرا عن هذه الاعدادات

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

ممكن الاخ (فتى هوزان)
مشكورا ان يعرض الاعدادات الخاصه بمؤشر بلخياط في المنتدى الاجنبي لنقارنها بالاعدادت 
التي ذكرها الاخ عبد الجبار ونقارن ونخرج بالاقوى

----------


## سيف سوريا

ياشباب مشكورين جميعا ممكن احد الاخوه يعطينا القول الفصل بالمؤشر ويحطلنا مشاركه بالمؤشر والتامبليت واعداداته وطريقه الاستخدام

----------


## داي ترايدر

> وش رايك يالمحرر الصحفي يصلح هذا المؤشر ( اذا عجبك المؤشرالتسليم والاستلام بيامال الشام بعد عشاء فاااخر وماعلى الكريم تشرط )

 أخي عبد الجبار جزاك الله خير.. بعد تحميل المؤشر و وضعه على الشارت، تظهر فقط 5 خطوط و ليس 7 فما السبب؟ تحياتي و تقديري..

----------


## عبدالجبار

> أخي عبد الجبار جزاك الله خير.. بعد تحميل المؤشر و وضعه على الشارت، تظهر فقط 5 خطوط و ليس 7 فما السبب؟ تحياتي و تقديري..

 حي الله اخي داي ترايدر سيد خطوط السرعة :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  سبحان الله جيت بالوقت المناسب تماما .  المؤشر (Center of Gravity 1 ) يوضع كما تعرف بملف الانديكيتور والتامبلت  ( paragression.tpl ) بملف التامبلت وتجدهم الاثنين بالملف المرفق . ولكن لو حبيت تركب المؤشر لحاله فما عليك سوى ان تضغط الرابط باللون الاحمر ليفتح لك المشاركة الخاصه باعدادات المؤشر :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/605247-7-post.html  فضلا ياليت تجرب وتعطيني رأيك اخي الكريم وايضا الروابط التاليه احدهما لمنتدى فيه موضوعين يتباحثون فيه عن هذا المؤشر والآخر لموقع بلخياط صاحب هذا المؤشر ( وكلا الموقعين باللغة الفرنسية وانا علاقتي بالفرنسية  :Cry Smile:   http://www.mataf.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=5160  http://www.**********.ma/fr/outils.php

----------


## panachit

اخي عبد الجبار لدي لك مفاجئة سعيدة في ما يخص المؤشر وجدت اداة ستساعدنا كتيرا ...لكن اريد عشاء فاخر

----------


## panachit

المفاجئة
مصطفى بلخياط بدا يعرض تحليلات يومية على شارت الاربع ساعات ...بواسطة مؤشره المعروف بالاضافة الى مؤشر اخر مساعد من صنعه ....المهم هو كل ليلة يطرح تحاليل لاسواق المالية العالمية و من بين هده التحاليل ....الباوند دولار اليورو دولار ...الدولار ين و الدولار فرنك....ادن يمكننا ان نحمل كل ليلة شارتاته و نطابقها مع شارتاتنا لنصل لافضل النتائج ....+ لقد نزل كتابا يشرح فيه عمل المؤشر و ساقوم بترجمته ...لانه بالفرنسة ...لن انا من المغرب و ليس لدي مشكل في اللغة ...ساقوم بترجمة الكتيب قريبا ...بس لا تنسا العشا

----------


## watari100

أخي شكرا لك المرجو أن تعطيني الكتاب أنا أيضا من المغرب و أود المتاجرة في سوق العملات

----------


## watari100

> المفاجئة
> مصطفى بلخياط بدا يعرض تحليلات يومية على شارت الاربع ساعات ...بواسطة مؤشره المعروف بالاضافة الى مؤشر اخر مساعد من صنعه ....المهم هو كل ليلة يطرح تحاليل لاسواق المالية العالمية و من بين هده التحاليل ....الباوند دولار اليورو دولار ...الدولار ين و الدولار فرنك....ادن يمكننا ان نحمل كل ليلة شارتاته و نطابقها مع شارتاتنا لنصل لافضل النتائج ....+ لقد نزل كتابا يشرح فيه عمل المؤشر و ساقوم بترجمته ...لانه بالفرنسة ...لن انا من المغرب و ليس لدي مشكل في اللغة ...ساقوم بترجمة الكتيب قريبا ...بس لا تنسا العشا

 أخي شكرا لك المرجو أن تعطيني الكتاب أنا أيضا من المغرب و أود المتاجرة في سوق العملات

----------


## عبدالجبار

> المفاجئة
> مصطفى بلخياط بدا يعرض تحليلات يومية على شارت الاربع ساعات ...بواسطة مؤشره المعروف بالاضافة الى مؤشر اخر مساعد من صنعه ....المهم هو كل ليلة يطرح تحاليل لاسواق المالية العالمية و من بين هده التحاليل ....الباوند دولار اليورو دولار ...الدولار ين و الدولار فرنك....ادن يمكننا ان نحمل كل ليلة شارتاته و نطابقها مع شارتاتنا لنصل لافضل النتائج ....+ لقد نزل كتابا يشرح فيه عمل المؤشر و ساقوم بترجمته ...لانه بالفرنسة ...لن انا من المغرب و ليس لدي مشكل في اللغة ...ساقوم بترجمة الكتيب قريبا ...بس لا تنسا العشا

 ابشر بالعشاء الفاخر الدسم ولتقريب المسافات بيننا فاقترح اللقاء بمصر لانها نقطة المنتصف بين المغرب والسعودية وبالمره نمر على الحاج سمير صيام وهو حيقوم بالواجب وزياده . الخبر حلو كتير لكن للاسف اليوم فتحت موقع مصطفى بلخياط ولم استطع مشاهده الصور سبحان الله المتصفح حالف مايعرض لي اي صورة شارت ولا ادري لماذا . مرفق ملف في المؤشر والتامبلت بعد مطابقته مع المؤشر الذي ارسله الاخ albaragvip مؤخرا بالموضوع التالي :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44661.html  وقد تأكد لدي انه طبق الاصل مع ميزة انه مفتوح يمكن الاطلاع عليه وتعديله . وفي انتظار ترجمتك اخي الحبيب وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## panachit

اتفقنا الوليمة عند استادي سمير صيام .....على كل حال ستجد في المرفقات كتيبا فيه تحاليل يوم الجمعة بالشارتات....و يمكنك ان تتاكد من الاشارات

----------


## watari100

> ابشر بالعشاء الفاخر الدسم ولتقريب المسافات بيننا فاقترح اللقاء بمصر لانها نقطة المنتصف بين المغرب والسعودية وبالمره نمر على الحاج سمير صيام وهو حيقوم بالواجب وزياده . الخبر حلو كتير لكن للاسف اليوم فتحت موقع مصطفى بلخياط ولم استطع مشاهده الصور سبحان الله المتصفح حالف مايعرض لي اي صورة شارت ولا ادري لماذا . مرفق ملف في المؤشر والتامبلت بعد مطابقته مع المؤشر الذي ارسله الاخ albaragvip مؤخرا بالموضوع التالي :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44661.html  وقد تأكد لدي انه طبق الاصل مع ميزة انه مفتوح يمكن الاطلاع عليه وتعديله . وفي انتظار ترجمتك اخي الحبيب وفقك الله لكل خير

 أخي الكريم هناك مشكل بالموقع

----------


## داي ترايدر

> ابشر بالعشاء الفاخر الدسم ولتقريب المسافات بيننا فاقترح اللقاء بمصر لانها نقطة المنتصف بين المغرب والسعودية وبالمره نمر على الحاج سمير صيام وهو حيقوم بالواجب وزياده . الخبر حلو كتير لكن للاسف اليوم فتحت موقع مصطفى بلخياط ولم استطع مشاهده الصور سبحان الله المتصفح حالف مايعرض لي اي صورة شارت ولا ادري لماذا . مرفق ملف في المؤشر والتامبلت بعد مطابقته مع المؤشر الذي ارسله الاخ albaragvip مؤخرا بالموضوع التالي :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44661.html  وقد تأكد لدي انه طبق الاصل مع ميزة انه مفتوح يمكن الاطلاع عليه وتعديله . وفي انتظار ترجمتك اخي الحبيب وفقك الله لكل خير

  

> اتفقنا الوليمة عند استادي سمير صيام .....على كل حال ستجد في المرفقات كتيبا فيه تحاليل يوم الجمعة بالشارتات....و يمكنك ان تتاكد من الاشارات

 باناشيت و عبد الجبار بارك الله فيكم على التعاون الرائع :Eh S(7):  لكني لاحظت من خلال الصور ( الباوند/ دولار مثلا ) أو من خلال الفيديو المرفق لبلخياط أن الارتداد يتم من عند الخط الأعلى أي الأحمر بينما المؤشر اللي عندنا يرتد السعر من الخط الأخضر و رأيي أننا نحذف الخطين العلوي و السفلي و نترك فقط خمس خطوط و السعر سيرتد عندها من الخطين العلوي و الأسفل أي الخط الأخضر.. مرفق لكم صورة و فيديو للتوضيح و شكرا: YouTube - lire les indicateurs de centre de gravitأ©

----------


## abdou

يا حماعة الخير
هل لازال المؤشر يغير اماكن الخطوط كما كان من قبل ؟؟
حتى اقوم بعمل باك تيست
تحياتى واحترامى

----------


## داي ترايدر

باك تيست يدوي اعطا نتائج رائعة و ان شاء الله نجربوه من هذا الأسبوع و نشوف..

----------


## abdou

> باك تيست يدوي اعطا نتائج رائعة و ان شاء الله نجربوه من هذا الأسبوع و نشوف..

 تقصد visual test  يا اخى ؟؟؟
لان الخطوط تتحرك مع السعر و تغير مكانها باستمرار ..
كما فهمت الدخول من الخط الاخضر و الاستوب الاحمر ولكن ما هو الهدف ؟؟
تحياتى

----------


## rec

إخواني الأعزاء يمكنكم التأكد من تغيير مكان الخطوط أو عدمه عن طريق وضع المؤشر على strstegy tester و إختيار فترة زمنية للإختبار ووضع الإختبار على الـ visual mode سوف تلاحظون أن المؤشر الخطوط تتغير فيه . أنا إستفدت من المؤشر بتطوير إستراتيجيتي ودعم لقرارات البيع و الشراء.من وجهة نظري المتواضعة لا يمكن الإعتماد عليه وحده فقط , إحترامي للجميع .

----------


## rec

> تقصد visual test يا اخى ؟؟؟
> لان الخطوط تتحرك مع السعر و تغير مكانها باستمرار ..
> كما فهمت الدخول من الخط الاخضر و الاستوب الاحمر ولكن ما هو الهدف ؟؟
> تحياتى

 الهدف هو خط الوسط الأسود , البيع يكون من الخط الأخضر العلوي إذا كان إتجاه المؤشر هبوط و الشراء يكون من الخط الأخضر السفلي في حالة الإتجاه الصعودي للمؤشر و الهدف في كلتا الحالتين الخط خط المنتصف , ولكن المشكلة أن الخطوط تتغير وهذا ما لاحظته عليه من تجربة ليست بالقليلة 3 أشهر تقريبا

----------


## kira

> المفاجئة
> مصطفى بلخياط بدا يعرض تحليلات يومية على شارت الاربع ساعات ...بواسطة مؤشره المعروف بالاضافة الى مؤشر اخر مساعد من صنعه ....المهم هو كل ليلة يطرح تحاليل لاسواق المالية العالمية و من بين هده التحاليل ....الباوند دولار اليورو دولار ...الدولار ين و الدولار فرنك....ادن يمكننا ان نحمل كل ليلة شارتاته و نطابقها مع شارتاتنا لنصل لافضل النتائج ....+ لقد نزل كتابا يشرح فيه عمل المؤشر و ساقوم بترجمته ...لانه بالفرنسة ...لن انا من المغرب و ليس لدي مشكل في اللغة ...ساقوم بترجمة الكتيب قريبا ...بس لا تنسا العشا

 ممكن اخي تحط اللينك بتاع الكتاب لانني مليش مشكل في اللغة الفرنسية

----------


## داي ترايدر

> تقصد visual test يا اخى ؟؟؟
> لان الخطوط تتحرك مع السعر و تغير مكانها باستمرار ..
> كما فهمت الدخول من الخط الاخضر و الاستوب الاحمر ولكن ما هو الهدف ؟؟
> تحياتى

 هو فعلا ما أقصد جزاك الله خير الستوب ربما كبير نوعا ما قد يصل 100 نقطة أو أكثر و على العموم التجربة أفضل..   

> إخواني الأعزاء يمكنكم التأكد من تغيير مكان الخطوط أو عدمه عن طريق وضع المؤشر على strstegy tester و إختيار فترة زمنية للإختبار ووضع الإختبار على الـ visual mode سوف تلاحظون أن المؤشر الخطوط تتغير فيه . أنا إستفدت من المؤشر بتطوير إستراتيجيتي ودعم لقرارات البيع و الشراء.من وجهة نظري المتواضعة لا يمكن الإعتماد عليه وحده فقط , إحترامي للجميع .

 الخطوط تغير مكانها فعلا و هذا أظن منطقي حسب تحرك السعر..

----------


## abdou

اريد تجربتة على 5 دقائق مجنون 
هل هناك من جربة ؟؟

----------


## aazerar

شكرا للإخوة على المجهود اتمنى تنزيل مؤشر center gravity الذي به 7 خطوط انا عندي به 5 خطوط و شكرا

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

المؤشر لوحده غير كافي  يا ليت نتوصل إلى تركيبة مناسبة مع المؤشر.  سؤال / هل من الممكن الحصول على ملتي فريم لهذا المؤشر ؟؟؟  وجزيتم كل خير

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

نعم المؤشر يغير ببطء مكان الخطوط على الفريمات الصغيرة  وفقا لتحرك السعر  ولكن الفريمات الكبيرة يتغير في وقت اطول بكثير  ولكن دائما يرتد مباشرة عند ملامسة الخط الاحمر

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> نعم المؤشر يغير ببطء مكان الخطوط على الفريمات الصغيرة   وفقا لتحرك السعر  ولكن الفريمات الكبيرة يتغير في وقت اطول بكثير   ولكن دائما يرتد مباشرة عند ملامسة الخط الاحمر

    صدقت  علشان كذا أنا سألت هل من الممكن الحصول على ملتي فريم لهذا المؤشر ؟؟ وهل ممكن أحد الشباب يبرمجه ليكون ملتي فريم.  الفكرة ببساطة/ راح نستخدمه على فريم الساعة (المؤشر) ولكن متابعتنا ومضاربتنا تكون على فريم الـ5 أو الـ15 دقيقة باستخدام مؤشر تنين طوكيو. أتوقع (نظريا) أن النتائج ستكون رائعة.  يا ليت أحد الشباب يتحمس للفكرة ويفيدنا.

----------


## س هـ م 666

اخوي حملت المؤشر المرفق وطلع مختلف ممكن تنزله مره ثانية لا هنت

----------


## محمد المصرىىى

انا خسرت منه اليوم 1000 $ لكن الذنب منى

----------


## almostafa

سلام عليكم  
عندي طلب هل هذا المؤشر يشتغل على الميتاستوك
وإذا لا كيف أضيفه في الميتاستوك 
شكرا ً

----------


## nostradamos

*هذا ليس مؤشر الملياردير مصطفى بلخياط لأن الفرق بين مؤشر هذا الموضوع والمؤشر الحقيقي كالفرق بين السماء والأرض ولا مجال للمقارنة صدقوني لأني جربت الحقيقي وأعرف مقدار قوته ولن أفصح أكثر*

----------


## hatim111

> *هذا ليس مؤشر الملياردير مصطفى بلخياط لأن الفرق بين مؤشر هذا الموضوع والمؤشر الحقيقي كالفرق بين السماء والأرض ولا مجال للمقارنة صدقوني لأني جربت الحقيقي وأعرف مقدار قوته ولن أفصح أكثر*

 اخي الكريم
بصراحه الكل يعرف ان هذا المؤشر ما هو الا تقليد للمؤشر الاصلي
او قل محاولة للوصول لافضل اعدادات تكون اقرب ما يكون للمؤشر الاصلي
وهذا لعدم امكانية الحصول علي المؤشر الاصلي
فلو تعرف كيف يمكن الحصول علي الاصلي فالرجاء لو تكرمت افادتنا 
وشكرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## السلحف الصغير

[IMG]http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/5678/**********cq9.jpg[/IMG]
الفضل كله يعود للاخ ابو عون وانشاء الله سوف اتابع وضع النتائج المحصلة وارجوا من الاخوة المبرمجين بناء عليها يزيدون في تطوير المؤشر وشكرا

----------


## egyptnile

> الفضل كله يعود للاخ ابو عون وانشاء الله سوف اتابع وضع النتائج المحصلة وارجوا من الاخوة المبرمجين بناء عليها يزيدون في تطوير المؤشر وشكرا

 اولا الفضل كله لله فبدون توفيق الله لن ينفعك احد
ثانيا يجب ان تقول إن شاء الله وليس كما كتبت
رحمك ورحمنا الله

----------


## السلحف الصغير

[IMG]http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/7974/**********2ib7.jpg[/IMG]
كل الصفقات اعلاه باعتماد على مؤشر مركز ثقل
والفضل كله يعود للاخ ابوعون وان شاء الله انتضرون جديد النتائج التي اقوم بتحقيقها بهذا المؤشر

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفضل يعود لله ثم الى الاخ ابو عون

----------


## السلحف الصغير

الحمد لله النتائج الجديدة لمؤشر مركز ثقل السوق وانشاء الله ترقبون النتائج الجديدة التي احققها بهذا المؤشر والفضل كما يقولون الاخوة وحقيقة يعود اولا لله وبعدها الاخ ابو عون سوف اجرب هذا المؤشر لمدة ثلات الشهر وبعدها سوف اضع تقرير خاص لهذا المؤشر باذن الله وشكرا للاخ ابو عون ولو كانت في نسخة اخرى اخيرة غير هاته التي استعمل المرجوا ارسالها لي لكي اضع لكم التقارير ويتبين لنا هل نحن ذاهبون في الطريق الصحيح لوضع مؤشر مضمون بنسبة 99% ام تراجعنا الى الوراء واتمنى ان يكون لي دور وان اساعدك اخي ابو عون في تطوير هذا المؤشر

----------


## mohands_moslim

طيب ااقولك على حاجه حلوه يا اخ سلحف  
المؤشر ده بالزات امبارح فى نفس التوقيت ده لما كان الباوند ين عند 148 اعطى شراء  :Angry Smile: وبعدها نزل الباوند ين 800 نقطه ليه مبتقولش النتايج دى كماااان ؟؟ والمؤشر بيغير نفسه كل مره 
تحيياتى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## موتابل30

هذا المؤشر بلخياط يعيد رسم نفسه ولا ينفع

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

انا  ضربني المارجن بسبب المؤشر والدعاية  الي  اكثر من حجمها عليه .

----------

